# Running AC and Dehumidifier



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

How did you try and slow down the compressor? I think you may mean blower motor fan speed.

The longer the system runs and on lower blower speed the better it will dehumidify. 1.5 ton system sounds about right. With a a bigger system then it will not run as long as it will reach set point (desired temperature) quicker and thus not dehumidify properly as it won't have the chance, resulting in possible mold and mildew.

Of course the size all depends on your heat loss but without knowing that I think 1.5 is fine.


----------



## mscrankypants (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks - I thought I had sized it right. I used an online calculator that took into consideration many variables.

It just won't run very long when it is in the 70s outside even with the fan speed set to low...
I am loving the dehumidifier - Is there any harm in running it at the same time??

Important point, my electrical is included in condo fee, so I don't pay a bill directly.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

mscrankypants said:


> Thanks - I thought I had sized it right. I used an online calculator that took into consideration many variables.
> 
> It just won't run very long when it is in the 70s outside even with the fan speed set to low...
> I am loving the dehumidifier - Is there any harm in running it at the same time??
> ...


Not that I'm aware of, no. 

http://www.dri-eaz.com/VAULT/DoACsDehu.html

*Thermostat* 
Never set the thermostat so the temperature drops too low, either for the comfort of occupants, or to retard the rate of evaporation. Our goal when using the air conditioner for restorative drying is to have the unit in operation as much as possible. If the logistics are right, setting the thermostat a little lower than normal will help. Running dehumidifiers will help keep the temperature elevated. Also, placing a dehumidifier near the thermostat will help keep that area warm which in turn will "fool" the system into thinking that the building is warmer than it actually is. The result is dryer air in less time because you have the *advantage of running both the air conditioner and dehumidifiers at the same time.*


----------



## mscrankypants (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Doc!
I appreciate your help:yes:

It seems like the two are getting along for now.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

This is a very common dehumidifer. You set the desired humidity level and the desired temperature on one thermostat and each system, the actual air conditioner and the individual dehumidfier, can run in conjunction with each other, no harm, or when the desired set point is reached and if it's still above desired humidity level only the dehumidifer runs, and vice versa.

http://blog.aprilaire.com/blog/clea...e-same-time-i-have-my-air-conditioner-working


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

mscrankypants said:


> Thanks Doc!
> I appreciate your help:yes:
> 
> It seems like the two are getting along for now.


 
You're welcome.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Many houses have whole house dehumidifiers that run at the same time the A/C runs. No harm in running both at the same time.


----------

